# Maybe the very last one.



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

After a very long conversation, I have concluded that I am an INFJ (well, that's what I think now). But still, I'm not sure if I might be using Fe or not (I think I might be confusing it with enneagram 2). Anyway, here's my questionnaire, and I think that this is the very last one. @Adena @Apple Pine @Doctor Doom (I don't know you that well, but I hope you'll help me  ) @KalimofDaybreak @karmachameleon @Kitty23 @MessyJessie103 @mistakenforstranger @OtterSocks @Scarlet Eyes @Vespera (maybe you can help me ) @wingedfriend Lol, so many names. I haven't spoken to some of you from a very long time. Hope this is a reunite XD Here it is

*1.	Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I think I’m fine :happy: . Male, 16, calm.

*2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*
I like both of them. Most people would have chosen the first one, but something beautiful doesn’t have to be magical, full of colors and light. Everyday life is also beautiful. People have worked to make that croissant. They have used their golden hands to make it, to make other people enjoy some of what they have created. Morning is also my favorite part of the day. It’s a new day, waiting to be explored and be analyzed. Starting the day by tasting some art work is the best thing you can do (cooking is art :tongue: ). And about the first picture, what I love about it is the sense of serenity. Only you, together with the lights of a thousand stars, waiting for something unknown to you, but that you hope to find.

*3.	Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*

Lol, this is so difficult XD It is very hard for me to analyze myself. Also, different people see different sides of me. But I’ll try to describe myself. I am warm on the outside, but much more serious on the inside. I come off as friendly to most people, but after they really are close to me, I show my evil side XD People have told me that I am very demoralizing. I can change the emotional atmosphere from positive to a negative one. My friends tell me that I am a buzzkiller. But even thought I’ve told you so many evil things about me, I think that I’m really caring (or at least that’s what I think XD). My evil side is just “used” when I’m making a joke. Also, people have told me that I’m a little weird (and I accept it, but I really don’t care what people think of me anyway XD). I think that’s all. It took me 20 minutes just to write this. I don’t think I really know myself.

*4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
I would like to be full of self-confidence, always planning the next move, always knowing what to expect and have a plan B. I do plan things actually, but I really lack self-confidence. I wouldn’t want to become someone rude, egoistic or things like that. I really want to fight for a better world (even though most humans don’t deserve it).

*5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
Yes, I think there are. People perceive me at first very friendly, then a bit “evil” but I really am kind on the inside. I think I am sensitive, but when I asked my friends, they started laughing and said :”You, sensitive!!!!!” They really think I’m like someone who ruins their lives. Maybe it’s because I like to play with other people’s emotions (well, just a little XD). But I really value harmony, And I would immediately stop if I harm any of them.

*6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Testand post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*
The most important value is truth (which I also call meaning). I really need an absolute truth, the answer to everything, something that is the same for everyone and not limited by our subjective view. But I think it will never reveal itself to me. I have to get satisfied with the little truths that seem to lead my life and my life only.

Family- I have realized that your family is what loves you more than anything else in the world. They truly love you, no matter what. I owe them myself.

Depth-I really spend a lot of times thinking and analyzing. I really don’t know why most people hate it. It makes you reflect on yourself and the world. Sometimes people can be weird (and then they tell me that I am XD).

*7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
It depends on the type of situation. If it involves new people, I try to be friendly. I smile a lot and show a lot of kindness. But sometimes I am really serious (if I’ll never see that person again, I’ll be more serious). If it doesn’t involve people I try to analyze it and reach a conclusion.

*8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
When I am stressed I become very introverted. If it’s because of people, I start to blame them (not in front of them of course). Still, I don’t become very judgemental, and I feel bad afterwards if I do. But it is hard for me to become stressed, maybe because I am very optimistic. But most stress in my life comes from other people, because I am very sensitive to sensory stuff (noise, lights). I think it’s a problem with extroverts. They are very loud XD.

*9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
I start to talk a lot. It’s like parts of my soul start to fly all over the place. I become very happy, very enthusiastic. I talk without fearing of being judged. But these kind of moments are found very rarely in my past.

*10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
Socialization is a little bit draining, but I still need it. I just need to recharge before I meet other people. I don’t like large groups. One-on-one is better, but groups of 3-4 are even better. But it still depends on what kind of people they are. If I don’t like them (it’s not that I don’t like some people, it’s just that I’m not comfortable around them) I don’t speak a lot, but if I do I am really talkative. Also, after a lot of time alone, I need to meet people (the ones that I said I like of course).

*11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
Society is a little bit confusing. It’s a term used to generalize people. But people are not the same. My relationship to society changes a lot. Sometimes I hate it (not everyone, but some people with some specific traits) and sometimes I think society is not that bad. The group of society that I hate most (and which make me hate it sometimes) is the I-am-the-best group. I just can’t stand them. They are selfish, heartless, they mistreat others, they think they are the center of the world. I just can’t find the words to describe them. Even telling them they are stupid is a compliment to them XD Sometimes I just want them to vanish from this world, but then I think “Maybe they have a reason for that behavior”. And it’s that inner voice that keeps me from judging people. But anyway, I have realized that we really need social norms. We are just too childish to operate without these kind of rules. I’m not saying every time, but most of the time.

*12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
Authority is fine, as long as those people don’t abuse it. But I think the politics must be more social and not so rigid. I mean, the law is not always right. The reason is also important.

*13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *
Order means using less time and energy to save more time and energy. Chaos means letting everything flow on it’s natural direction. I’m neither organized, nor chaotic. I’m very organized with time, but less organized with objects.

*14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
As I said in the values question, what I fear most is not finding my meaning or my truth. I fear I might be something meaningless, something that exists without reason. When I have these kind of thoughts I become depressed and nothing can cheer me up (except changing my way of thinking).
15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
These question is just the total opposite of the above one.
*16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
a) What energizes me is my alone time. I need at least 3 hours loneliness in a day. Also, talking about topics that I like is energizing, but most people want to talk about cars, sport or sex XD I love science (math and physics being my personal favorites) and art (literature and music), psychology, and especially philosophy. Studying theology is also something I like. I like writing poems, thinking and things like that. I also like talking with my friends about funny things (that may seem a little bit illogical) and dark humor.
b)What drains me are a lot of socialization, and what’s most important, sensory stimuli (especially human noises). Things that have to do with doing the same thing lots of time also drain me (not all of them, because it depends on thetype of the job.

*17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*
I want to know my type because I am really curious. I already know my strengths and weaknesses (sort of) but I also want to know more about myself. I’m not sure about my enneagram, but I filled a socionics’ questionnaire and most people told me that I’m an EIE (ENFJ). Also, here are the results of keys2cognition. I tried to be as honest as possible:









*18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?*
Nothing to say, actually. Just don’t hate me for mentioning you :laughing: .


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

You already got typed ENFj in your socionics thread..


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I honestly see no Pi, so I'll stick with IxFJ. There isn't much more I can say. Sorry I'm not very helpful.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

karmachameleon said:


> You already got typed ENFj in your socionics thread..


It's just that I don't think I'm an extrovert (or maybe I am, but it's highly unlikely). I am very very introverted.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Adena said:


> I honestly see no Pi, so I'll stick with IxFJ. There isn't much more I can say. Sorry I'm not very helpful.


It's okay  You've helped a lot.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> It's just that I don't think I'm an extrovert (or maybe I am, but it's highly unlikely). I am very very introverted.


Has nothing to do with if youer the usual definition of extrovert or introvert. It's simply about your function stack.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Hmm, it's interesting, because there were a lot of questions that I would've answered similarly. I'm still seeing a lot of Fe and Ti though. IxFJ seems to fit well for you; I'm leaning towards INFJ more than ISFJ. Which do you relate to more: inferior Se or inferior Ne?


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm with @Scarlet Eyes.
Confession, I didn't read much, but it looks to me like you have a lot of Ni. I also detect some strong Fe, too. Do you ever lose sight of the world around you, getting way too caught up in your own imagination?


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> *2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*
> I like both of them. Most people would have chosen the first one, but something beautiful doesn’t have to be magical, full of colors and light. Everyday life is also beautiful. People have worked to make that croissant. They have used their golden hands to make it, to make other people enjoy some of what they have created. Morning is also my favorite part of the day. It’s a new day, waiting to be explored and be analyzed. Starting the day by tasting some art work is the best thing you can do (cooking is art :tongue: ). And about the first picture, what I love about it is the sense of serenity. Only you, together with the lights of a thousand stars, waiting for something unknown to you, but that you hope to find.


This shows a good amount of Fe. How you switch the conversation to someone else is very indicative of that. Fi users tend to use "I" quite a bit. "I think" and "I feel," are common for them. Fe users, however, have the tendency to use group words like "We" and "They."

I've underlined key phrases.



Eluid Sade said:


> *3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
> 
> Lol, this is so difficult XD It is very hard for me to analyze myself. Also, different people see different sides of me. But I’ll try to describe myself. I am warm on the outside, but much more serious on the inside. I come off as friendly to most people, but after they really are close to me, I show my evil side XD People have told me that I am very demoralizing. I can change the emotional atmosphere from positive to a negative one. My friends tell me that I am a buzzkiller. But even thought I’ve told you so many evil things about me, I think that I’m really caring (or at least that’s what I think XD). My evil side is just “used” when I’m making a joke. Also, people have told me that I’m a little weird (and I accept it, but I really don’t care what people think of me anyway XD). I think that’s all. It took me 20 minutes just to write this. I don’t think I really know myself.


Fe users have a hard time describing themselves. Also VERY indicative that you know how to change the mood of both yourself and of others. Only Fe can really do that. Especially a Fe-dominant.



Eluid Sade said:


> *4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
> I would like to be full of self-confidence, always planning the next move, always knowing what to expect and have a plan B. I do plan things actually, but I really lack self-confidence. I wouldn’t want to become someone rude, egoistic or things like that. I really want to fight for a better world (even though most humans don’t deserve it).


Fe-Ni. Fe-Ni users feel for people very broadly and seek to help. No, Fe-Si users can do this too. It really depends on how you feel you should go about helping the world.



Eluid Sade said:


> *5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
> Yes, I think there are. People perceive me at first very friendly, then a bit “evil” but I really am kind on the inside. I think I am sensitive, but when I asked my friends, they started laughing and said :”You, sensitive!!!!!” They really think I’m like someone who ruins their lives. Maybe it’s because I like to play with other people’s emotions (well, just a little XD). But I really value harmony, And I would immediately stop if I harm any of them.


Hmmmm. Very curious indeed! The playing emotions and wanting reactions out of people is a Fe thing. But, usually this is most apparent in ExTP's especially in the "joking around" sense. But, you seem pretty feeling-heavy, so, I'll wait and see what the rest holds before I jump around. Answer me this: when you joke, do you usually not know that you've "gone too far" until its too late or do you know exactly how far you're pushing?



Eluid Sade said:


> *6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Testand post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*
> The most important value is truth (which I also call meaning). I really need an absolute truth, the answer to everything, something that is the same for everyone and not limited by our subjective view. But I think it will never reveal itself to me. I have to get satisfied with the little truths that seem to lead my life and my life only.


Ni. Ni always strives to find absolute truths. It will take a concept and view it from many different angles, expending what does not fit in its worldview.

Family- I have realized that your family is what loves you more than anything else in the world. They truly love you, no matter what. I owe them myself.



Eluid Sade said:


> Depth-I really spend a lot of times thinking and analyzing. I really don’t know why most people hate it. It makes you reflect on yourself and the world. Sometimes people can be weird (and then they tell me that I am XD).


Ni-Ti.



Eluid Sade said:


> *7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
> It depends on the type of situation. If it involves new people, I try to be friendly. I smile a lot and show a lot of kindness. But sometimes I am really serious (if I’ll never see that person again, I’ll be more serious). If it doesn’t involve people I try to analyze it and reach a conclusion.


Ni-Ti.



Eluid Sade said:


> *8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> When I am stressed I become very introverted. If it’s because of people, I start to blame them (not in front of them of course). Still, I don’t become very judgemental, and I feel bad afterwards if I do. But it is hard for me to become stressed, maybe because I am very optimistic. But most stress in my life comes from other people, because I am very sensitive to sensory stuff (noise, lights). I think it’s a problem with extroverts. They are very loud XD.


Fe. Fe has a habit of blaming others for their problems. (In contrast to me. I often blame myself for everything that happens.)



Eluid Sade said:


> *9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> I start to talk a lot. It’s like parts of my soul start to fly all over the place. I become very happy, very enthusiastic. I talk without fearing of being judged. But these kind of moments are found very rarely in my past.


Fe. Fe is self-revealing of emotions.



Eluid Sade said:


> *10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
> Socialization is a little bit draining, but I still need it. I just need to recharge before I meet other people. I don’t like large groups. One-on-one is better, but groups of 3-4 are even better. But it still depends on what kind of people they are. If I don’t like them (it’s not that I don’t like some people, it’s just that I’m not comfortable around them) I don’t speak a lot, but if I do I am really talkative. Also, after a lot of time alone, I need to meet people (the ones that I said I like of course).


Fe. Surprisingly I'm still leaning toward ENFJ. Now, ENFJ's are actually gonna be a touch less "social" than their Si-using sibling, ESFJ. ENFJ's expend a lot through their attention of others and really, it seems like you use your Ni for enjoyment of free time. Auxiliary functions are where we actually find confidence and enjoyment, whereas we "live" in our dominant.



Eluid Sade said:


> *11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
> Society is a little bit confusing. It’s a term used to generalize people. But people are not the same. My relationship to society changes a lot. Sometimes I hate it (not everyone, but some people with some specific traits) and sometimes I think society is not that bad. The group of society that I hate most (and which make me hate it sometimes) is the I-am-the-best group. I just can’t stand them. They are selfish, heartless, they mistreat others, they think they are the center of the world. I just can’t find the words to describe them. Even telling them they are stupid is a compliment to them XD Sometimes I just want them to vanish from this world, but then I think “Maybe they have a reason for that behavior”. And it’s that inner voice that keeps me from judging people. But anyway, I have realized that we really need social norms. We are just too childish to operate without these kind of rules. I’m not saying every time, but most of the time.


Yeah, lots of Fe here as you're shifting the point of view towards others. Lots of uses of "we" and "they."



Eluid Sade said:


> *12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
> Authority is fine, as long as those people don’t abuse it. But I think the politics must be more social and not so rigid. I mean, the law is not always right. The reason is also important.


Very indicative of Fe. Fe looks to the reasons behind behavior and tends to "shift" it's morality to fit what they feel is right for the situation. Fi won't do this. It's more black and white "this is wrong under every circumstance" sort of think. No matter where Fi falls in the stack, this mindset is apparent.



Eluid Sade said:


> *13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *
> Order means using less time and energy to save more time and energy. Chaos means letting everything flow on it’s natural direction. I’m neither organized, nor chaotic. I’m very organized with time, but less organized with objects.


Intuitives have a habit of not being able to handle "real-life" objects as well as more abstract things.



Eluid Sade said:


> *14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
> As I said in the values question, what I fear most is not finding my meaning or my truth. I fear I might be something meaningless, something that exists without reason. When I have these kind of thoughts I become depressed and nothing can cheer me up (except changing my way of thinking).


Once again, I see Fe here. It really wants to have a purpose for others just as much as for themselves.



Eluid Sade said:


> *16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> a) What energizes me is my alone time. I need at least 3 hours loneliness in a day. Also, talking about topics that I like is energizing, but most people want to talk about cars, sport or sex XD I love science (math and physics being my personal favorites) and art (literature and music), psychology, and especially philosophy. Studying theology is also something I like. I like writing poems, thinking and things like that. I also like talking with my friends about funny things (that may seem a little bit illogical) and dark humor.
> b)What drains me are a lot of socialization, and what’s most important, sensory stimuli (especially human noises). Things that have to do with doing the same thing lots of time also drain me (not all of them, because it depends on the type of the job.


Lots of Ni-Ti here and lower Se. 



Eluid Sade said:


> *17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*
> I want to know my type because I am really curious. I already know my strengths and weaknesses (sort of) but I also want to know more about myself. I’m not sure about my enneagram, but I filled a socionics’ questionnaire and most people told me that I’m an EIE (ENFJ). Also, here are the results of keys2cognition. I tried to be as honest as possible:
> View attachment 484642


The thing about these tests is we are often more aware of our auxiliary functions then our dominant. We "live" in our dominant so it's hard to perceive ourselves and the world beyond that. We are much more aware of our Aux functions, however. Often a good way to type someone is determining their auxiliary because that'll make the dominant much easier to discover. 

I'm also going with ENFJ. Even though you say socialization drains you. Truthfully, extroversion and introversion have more to do with where our mental energy is directed than whether or not we enjoy socialization. Overall, your writing style seems very lively and extroverted and full of emotion. Ni dominants actually tend to have a lot less to say on their questionnaires. 

If you wanna know your Enneagram, take this test. It's excellent, but please do further reading on it afterward. It's a good base, especially for determining your "main" type but the orders of your others may be different as well as the wings. Also look into your instinctual variants to your Enneagram.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

@Scarlet Eyes

Mmmmmmm is that Sebastian Michaelis? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Vespera said:


> @Scarlet Eyes
> 
> Mmmmmmm is that Sebastian Michaelis? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Haha, yes! I needed an avatar that would actually fit with my username :tongue:

And oh god, you know it's real when someone pulls out the Lenny face on you :laughing:


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> Haha, yes! I needed an avatar that would actually fit with my username :tongue:
> 
> And oh god, you know it's real when someone pulls out the Lenny face on you :laughing:


How does one make the Lenny face?


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Doctor Doom said:


> How does one make the Lenny face?


I'm not sure on how to purely type it, but thank god for copy and paste ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> Hmm, it's interesting, because there were a lot of questions that I would've answered similarly. I'm still seeing a lot of Fe and Ti though. IxFJ seems to fit well for you; I'm leaning towards INFJ more than ISFJ. Which do you relate to more: inferior Se or inferior Ne?


I inferior Se means never being aware of your surroundings, then it's totally me. Also, maybe I do have a problem with Ne, but not because of too many ideas at once, but because sometimes their ideas are just stupid. Ne users have ideas that are not logical most of the time, and that's what I don't like about them.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Doctor Doom said:


> I'm with @Scarlet Eyes.
> Confession, I didn't read much, but it looks to me like you have a lot of Ni. I also detect some strong Fe, too. Do you ever lose sight of the world around you, getting way too caught up in your own imagination?


Yes, I do. I'm like 80% of the time in my head.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Vespera said:


> This shows a good amount of Fe. How you switch the conversation to someone else is very indicative of that. Fi users tend to use "I" quite a bit. "I think" and "I feel," are common for them. Fe users, however, have the tendency to use group words like "We" and "They."
> 
> I've underlined key phrases.
> 
> ...


I would have never thought that I had so much Fe XD And thank you for the test. I'll post the results a little bit latter.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> I inferior Se means never being aware of your surroundings, then it's totally me. Also, maybe I do have a problem with Ne, but not because of too many ideas at once, but because sometimes their ideas are just stupid. Ne users have ideas that are not logical most of the time, and that's what I don't like about them.


Then my final decision on this questionnaire would have to be INFJ. I did see more Ni than Si, especially regarding the fact that you seek an ultimate, all-encompassing truth in everything.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

Youre definitely enneagram 9 btw


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> Yes, I do. I'm like 80% of the time in my head.


Yeah then I agree with @Scarlet Eyes, INFJ it is.
I have an ISFJ sister and she can get really focused on something, but she doesn't really lose awareness of her surroundings too much.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> I inferior Se means never being aware of your surroundings, then it's totally me. Also, maybe I do have a problem with Ne, but not because of too many ideas at once, but because sometimes their ideas are just stupid. Ne users have ideas that are not logical most of the time, and that's what I don't like about them.


It's a touch more than disawareness of environment. Inferior Se is like a "distraction" to Ni dominants and it's quite immature. A Ni dominant when stressed with "grip" by going and doing something materialistic and unnatural for them. Ni-dominants don't handle the concrete world very well.

I get typed INFJ often, but that's because I think it's my 9 Enneagram. 9 Enneagram's tend to be very spiritual people, especially 9w1's like myself.

I'm always aware of my environment. Sensors will be, though it's even more apparent in Se users.
Even Ne-users will be aware of their environment's to some degree, because Ne pushes off of whatever is in the environment. They are aware but then kind of "tune out" when something captures their attention. That's why they bounce from idea to idea and seem to not pay attention.

I wouldn't rule out ENFJ totally. Answer me this: When speaking to someone, is it difficult to concentrate on the details of their face? Can you look at an object and just look at the details or just for what it is without any further interpretation? Can you do this, but just find it a bit boring?

As for absent-mindedness, I think that's just something everyone does. Of course, some types, like Ni-doms and Ne-doms are more prone to this.

Ni users usually look at Ne users with some sort of blank irritation. It's largely because they just don't understand them. Both Ne and Ni users can be very impractical and illogical with their ideas. Ni users usually have some big, far-off plan with details on how to achieve it. It's usually complex and overall sometimes unrealistic but will try their very best to see it through and FREAK OUT when it doesn't go as planned. Strangely, I've seen this be more apparent in INTJ's than INFJ's. Probably has to do with Te versus Ti. Ti has an ability to analyze situations thoroughly and come up with a solution that integrates multiple frameworks whereas Te is more inductive reasoning. Ne users will have the same big ideas as the Ni, but with a lot less interest on it's actual implementation especially when it notices the "details" involved with carrying out said plan. They also don't focus on one idea for long like Ni users.


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> Just don’t hate me for mentioning you :laughing: .


No worries. 



Eluid Sade said:


> *2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?*
> I like both of them. Most people would have chosen the first one, but something beautiful doesn’t have to be magical, full of colors and light. Everyday life is also beautiful. People have worked to make that croissant. They have used their golden hands to make it, to make other people enjoy some of what they have created. Morning is also my favorite part of the day. It’s a new day, waiting to be explored and be analyzed. Starting the day by tasting some art work is the best thing you can do (cooking is art :tongue: ). And about the first picture, what I love about it is the sense of serenity. Only you, together with the lights of a thousand stars, waiting for something unknown to you, but that you hope to find.


What I find most interesting about what you've written here isn't so much the content, but the poetry with which you write it. You have a very idealized impression about these concepts that you see at work here--the hands making a croissant, the feeling of loneliness underneath the stars. Your words are rich and it reflects an internal notion of perfection about these things, a sort of brightness about these images in your mind. I hope what I'm saying here rings true for you, because I'm actually more speaking from my own experience than anything else. I would say that this reflects a combination of introverted intuition with feeling, though I think it can fairly easily be mistaken for Si. However, the difference is that you're not focused on the sensations themselves. There are sensations in these images, but it seems to me that they are just representations/manifestations of these ideas you have in your mind, and just as Si is wont to idealize its experience or subjective sensations, so Ni is inclined towards idealizing its inner images that it has created apart from experience. For example, with your statement about the golden hands making the croissant I'm willing to bed you have an actual image in your mind that you're describing there, of hands in very warm light (you can see the dust motes in the air) working tirelessly at a lump of dough. Such an image cannot exist in reality, and yet you have it in your mind and are using it to express this idealized concept of rustic, salt-of-the-earth baking. That's Ni. The feeling component is partially due to the idealization of all of this, but more than anything your writing just drips a strong feeling function.



Eluid Sade said:


> *3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?*
> 
> Lol, this is so difficult XD It is very hard for me to analyze myself. Also, different people see different sides of me. But I’ll try to describe myself. I am warm on the outside, but much more serious on the inside. I come off as friendly to most people, but after they really are close to me, I show my evil side XD People have told me that I am very demoralizing. I can change the emotional atmosphere from positive to a negative one. My friends tell me that I am a buzzkiller. But even thought I’ve told you so many evil things about me, I think that I’m really caring (or at least that’s what I think XD). My evil side is just “used” when I’m making a joke. Also, people have told me that I’m a little weird (and I accept it, but I really don’t care what people think of me anyway XD). I think that’s all. It took me 20 minutes just to write this. I don’t think I really know myself.


This has been mentioned before, but the fact that you have difficulty self-analyzing can potentially be linked to a lack of introverted judgment. Given your age and the cultural expectations for your gender, I don't find this to be surprising in the least, and probably pegs you as a Pi-J or Je-P type pretty clearly. I don't think you're Je-P, mostly because of what I spoke of in response to the last answer you gave; your Ni is pretty stand-outish, so if we assume IxxJ (at the least) for the moment, a lack of self-analysis is probably due to you not making contact with your rational functions yet in your life, which for a 16-year-old is highly normal. You have hitherto lived entirely in the dominant Ni perspective, which is not rational.

What you go on to explain (because yes, I will write a paragraph for just one sentence ) about your behavior, specifically manipulating emotions for fun, having an 'evil' side you use to make light of things, and your sensitivity to others' emotions, are all characteristic of an auxiliary Fe, although I'd take a step back from Fe and just call it auxiliary feeling in a 16-year-old. You actually remind me a lot of myself when I was 16 in this respect (and in a lot of others, it's kind of scary).



Eluid Sade said:


> *4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
> 
> I would like to be full of self-confidence, always planning the next move, always knowing what to expect and have a plan B. I do plan things actually, but I really lack self-confidence. I wouldn’t want to become someone rude, egoistic or things like that. I really want to fight for a better world (even though most humans don’t deserve it).


You remember what I just said about us being so similar it's scary? I'll let that speak for itself here. My only question here is why you think this way. I have my suspicions, but I'm interested to hear your own analysis (yes I know you have a hard time self-analyzing. Do it anyway. )



Eluid Sade said:


> *5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
> 
> Yes, I think there are. People perceive me at first very friendly, then a bit “evil” but I really am kind on the inside. I think I am sensitive, but when I asked my friends, they started laughing and said :”You, sensitive!!!!!” They really think I’m like someone who ruins their lives. Maybe it’s because I like to play with other people’s emotions (well, just a little XD). But I really value harmony, And I would immediately stop if I harm any of them.


I find it interesting that your friends see you as direct or otherwise 'not' sensitive. The implication seems to be that you present yourself in a very T manner, probably because you find this to be the best way to ironically toss out your inner thoughts and perceptions that you self-consciously care about into the social atmosphere, but can still be aloof towards them if needed. I think this kind of behavior is common among male INFJs, especially the ones who might not have a group of close friends who are terribly interested in discussing the nature of life, the universe, and everything else, or the other things that cross our minds on an average Tuesday. I see this 'T' facade as behaving more like an INTP or ENTP than an xNTJ; it's more casual and less intense or dominating, which reinforces the Ti we're all seeing.



Eluid Sade said:


> *6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Testand post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.*
> 
> The most important value is truth (which I also call meaning). I really need an absolute truth, the answer to everything, something that is the same for everyone and not limited by our subjective view. But I think it will never reveal itself to me. I have to get satisfied with the little truths that seem to lead my life and my life only.


Nothing is coming to mind that I can really dig in to here. On a surface level, this seems Ni or Ti or both. I think this sort of response speaks for itself.



Eluid Sade said:


> Family- I have realized that your family is what loves you more than anything else in the world. They truly love you, no matter what. I owe them myself.


Same as above. Seems Fe.



Eluid Sade said:


> Depth-I really spend a lot of times thinking and analyzing. I really don’t know why most people hate it. It makes you reflect on yourself and the world. Sometimes people can be weird (and then they tell me that I am XD).


In case this has been called in to question, this more or less confirms introversion to me. I'm going to speak about the misconception that your dominant function determines your attitude--it's the other way around. Your attitude determines the attitude of your dominant function. The very fact that you value depth in your life, however that takes shape, reflects the introvert's need for depth (as opposed to the extravert's need for breadth). And this doesn't even take into account the fact that you have presented yourself as a person who is highly reflective about...well, everything, and spends a lot of time in your inner world as a result. In either case, while I'm not saying that extraverts are not reflective or don't enjoy thinking, such a person is more inclined to somehow meld deep refection in with the external reality (kind of like how I need to process my emotions aloud), creating a sort of hybrid. Extraverts do not readily spend time in their inner reality because that goes against their dominant orientation _away_ from that aspect of themselves. The fact that you readily flock to that part of yourself just reinforces introversion. So, given that already see you as having Ni in your top two functions, that makes you INxJ, at the least.



Eluid Sade said:


> *7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
> 
> It depends on the type of situation. If it involves new people, I try to be friendly. I smile a lot and show a lot of kindness. But sometimes I am really serious (if I’ll never see that person again, I’ll be more serious). If it doesn’t involve people I try to analyze it and reach a conclusion.


This shows a concern for keeping good relations, which seems Fe. The fact that you know the social ramifications of your serious, probably more 'default' side is enough for me to be convinced of that.



Eluid Sade said:


> *8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> 
> When I am stressed I become very introverted. If it’s because of people, I start to blame them (not in front of them of course). Still, I don’t become very judgemental, and I feel bad afterwards if I do. But it is hard for me to become stressed, maybe because I am very optimistic. But most stress in my life comes from other people, because I am very sensitive to sensory stuff (noise, lights). I think it’s a problem with extroverts. They are very loud XD.


I'm going to go out on a rather short and sturdy limb and attribute your disdain of loud noises and other intense sensory stimuli as an expression of inferior Se.

As far as the sources of your stress...I don't think you really need to chalk that up to a function; that's just being human. However I can see how one could make a case for Fe here.



Eluid Sade said:


> *9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
> 
> I start to talk a lot. It’s like parts of my soul start to fly all over the place. I become very happy, very enthusiastic. I talk without fearing of being judged. But these kind of moments are found very rarely in my past.


Can you expound upon this?



Eluid Sade said:


> *10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
> 
> Socialization is a little bit draining, but I still need it. I just need to recharge before I meet other people. I don’t like large groups. One-on-one is better, but groups of 3-4 are even better. But it still depends on what kind of people they are. If I don’t like them (it’s not that I don’t like some people, it’s just that I’m not comfortable around them) I don’t speak a lot, but if I do I am really talkative. Also, after a lot of time alone, I need to meet people (the ones that I said I like of course).


Personally I think this question is kind of pointless; your answer seems pretty characteristic of a human being. It seems that a xxFx would be most likely to admit this, though.



Eluid Sade said:


> *11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
> 
> Society is a little bit confusing. It’s a term used to generalize people. But people are not the same. My relationship to society changes a lot. Sometimes I hate it (not everyone, but some people with some specific traits) and sometimes I think society is not that bad. The group of society that I hate most (and which make me hate it sometimes) is the I-am-the-best group. I just can’t stand them. They are selfish, heartless, they mistreat others, they think they are the center of the world. I just can’t find the words to describe them. Even telling them they are stupid is a compliment to them XD Sometimes I just want them to vanish from this world, but then I think “Maybe they have a reason for that behavior”. And it’s that inner voice that keeps me from judging people. But anyway, I have realized that we really need social norms. We are just too childish to operate without these kind of rules. I’m not saying every time, but most of the time.


Depending on who you ask, one common trait of the Fe-Ti function pair is the belief that all humans are, at their basest, equal. It's a tabula rasa sort of mentality about humans. Of course you'll factor in socioeconomic status and other such things that would make a person 'unequal', but in terms of who that person is, Fe-Ti would see them as no different from others. I bring this up because it is a possible impetus for your hatred of elitism. In general, being frustrated with people thinking that they are the center of the world seems like a pretty Fe approach to the issue: you're emphasizing universal equality over whether or not their 'bestness' is actually merited (and I would be surprised if considering their bestness as being correct at all when you wrote that).



Eluid Sade said:


> *12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
> 
> Authority is fine, as long as those people don’t abuse it. But I think the politics must be more social and not so rigid. I mean, the law is not always right. The reason is also important.


Emphasizing ethics over legality is very likely a feeling perspective.



Eluid Sade said:


> *13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *
> 
> Order means using less time and energy to save more time and energy. Chaos means letting everything flow on it’s natural direction. I’m neither organized, nor chaotic. I’m very organized with time, but less organized with objects.


Given that this question is trying to sort P or J, and what my stance on those letters is, all I'll say here is that, within the generally accepted MBTI 'canon', your answer here is pretty typical INFJ.



Eluid Sade said:


> *14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
> 
> As I said in the values question, what I fear most is not finding my meaning or my truth. I fear I might be something meaningless, something that exists without reason. When I have these kind of thoughts I become depressed and nothing can cheer me up (except changing my way of thinking).


Also seems feeling. Thinkers tend to have an easier time doing things that they find meaningless because they don't have as much of an emphasis on the personal aspect of what they're doing, such as whether or not it is meaningful to them.



Eluid Sade said:


> *15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
> 
> These question is just the total opposite of the above one.


Desiring meaning, while a largely human quality, is perhaps more common among feelers.



Eluid Sade said:


> *16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> 
> a) What energizes me is my alone time. I need at least 3 hours loneliness in a day. Also, talking about topics that I like is energizing, but most people want to talk about cars, sport or sex XD I love science (math and physics being my personal favorites) and art (literature and music), psychology, and especially philosophy. Studying theology is also something I like. I like writing poems, thinking and things like that. I also like talking with my friends about funny things (that may seem a little bit illogical) and dark humor.
> b)What drains me are a lot of socialization, and what’s most important, sensory stimuli (especially human noises). Things that have to do with doing the same thing lots of time also drain me (not all of them, because it depends on thetype of the job.


What you have presented here also seems common among Ni-doms, and the things that you dislike (or do not understand) are probably reflections of repressed sensation. I won't go into much detail here; I'm in a weird state of mind at the moment and I think that what I'm pointing out is fairly self-explanatory.



Eluid Sade said:


> *17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*
> 
> I want to know my type because I am really curious. I already know my strengths and weaknesses (sort of) but I also want to know more about myself.


These reasons for wanting to know your type seem like pretty introverted reasons.

Anyway, yeah, I'm still pretty convinced you're an INFJ. I _really_ don't see an E in there, and your Ni stands out to me like crazy. I hope this response was helpful.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Vespera said:


> It's a touch more than disawareness of environment. Inferior Se is like a "distraction" to Ni dominants and it's quite immature. A Ni dominant when stressed with "grip" by going and doing something materialistic and unnatural for them. Ni-dominants don't handle the concrete world very well.
> 
> I get typed INFJ often, but that's because I think it's my 9 Enneagram. 9 Enneagram's tend to be very spiritual people, especially 9w1's like myself.
> 
> ...


I never pay attention to the details of someone's face. My mind naturally neglects it. If someone latter asks me about the face of the one I spoke to, I would have nothing to say. But if I really need to I will, it just doesn't come naturally to me.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> I never pay attention to the details of someone's face. My mind naturally neglects it. If someone latter asks me about the face of the one I spoke to, I would have nothing to say. But if I really need to I will, it just doesn't come naturally to me.





KalimofDaybreak said:


> No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, how did you know about the image I was thinking :shocked: I was thinking of two hands making a croissant, with a white and golden light. That sounds scary XD
As for the 4th question, I think I have always been like that. I remember that I first tested as an INTJ with very high T. And I really loved the description. It felt really good actually XD. I don't know why I want to be like that. Maybe because I like the idea of being independent, but at the same time I want people to respect me, I want to be appreciated for who I am. I want to be someone people can rely on without fearing something will happen. I am starting to think now it has always been for other people.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, you didn't say anything that would contradict your previous questionnaires or comments. I still say INFJ. If you say you're introverted, then you're introverted, and your answers would also suggest it.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@KalimofDaybreak I totally forgot about question 9. 
I'm in an enjoyable situation when I am with like-minded people or when everything is in harmony, everyone is happy, telling their experiences, from which you can learn a lot. When I am with like-minded people I start to show my full inner self. The line separating my inner world and the outer one starts to disappear. I start letting all of my thoughts outside of me. I don't fear being told that I am weird or things like that. But even at these kind of situations I don't show all of myself. I think there are some things that I and only I should know (like everyone else I guess). 
The second situation happens when I am with persons who I'm close to. I start to neglect my analytical side, and I become really social. I can speak about down to earth things much more easily. I really value happiness around me. That's what makes me neglect other things in my life.
And thank you very much for your time and your in depth analysis (like always ).


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@Vespera I took the test. Variants:
Sexual	|||||||||	30%
Social	|||||||||||||||	46%
Self Preservation	|||||||||||||||	50%

Enneagram- Dominant type and wing test: 4w5
- Tritype test: 4w5-7w6-1w2


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

One last question: Do I show more Ni or Fe?


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> @_Vespera_ I took the test. Variants:
> Sexual ||||||||| 30%
> Social ||||||||||||||| 46%
> Self Preservation ||||||||||||||| 50%
> ...


That's pretty consistent with INFJ. I suggest reading about your types here

https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/type-descriptions

Then make sure your "wings" for each type suits you. Like I would test 4w5 and 6w5 but after researching I know that I'm DEFINITELY a 4w3 and 6w7

Quick note: 

The Heart Triad (how you deal with how people perceive you): 2, 3, and 4

The Head Triad (how you deal with anxiety and how you feel "secure") 5, 6, 7

The Body Triad (how you deal with anger and conflict): 1, 8, 9

Mine are 4w3 > 9w1 > 6w7 sx/sp 

Yours would be 4w5 > 7w6 > 1w2 sp/so


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

> Lol, this is so difficult XD It is very hard for me to analyze myself. Also, different people see different sides of me. But I’ll try to describe myself. I am warm on the outside, but much more serious on the inside. I come off as friendly to most people, but after they really are close to me, I show my evil side XD People have told me that I am very demoralizing. I can change the emotional atmosphere from positive to a negative one. My friends tell me that I am a buzzkiller. But even thought I’ve told you so many evil things about me, I think that I’m really caring (or at least that’s what I think XD). My evil side is just “used” when I’m making a joke. Also, people have told me that I’m a little weird (and I accept it, but I really don’t care what people think of me anyway XD). I think that’s all. It took me 20 minutes just to write this. I don’t think I really know myself.


VERY Fe


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> Lol, how did you know about the image I was thinking :shocked: I was thinking of two hands making a croissant, with a white and golden light. That sounds scary XD


Well, as I said, I think you're my clone. I got the same image when you described it.



Eluid Sade said:


> As for the 4th question, I think I have always been like that. I remember that I first tested as an INTJ with very high T. And I really loved the description. It felt really good actually XD. I don't know why I want to be like that. Maybe because I like the idea of being independent, but at the same time I want people to respect me, I want to be appreciated for who I am. I want to be someone people can rely on without fearing something will happen. I am starting to think now it has always been for other people.


Sounds like a pretty IxFx thought process. I think INFJs especially have a ways of idealizing their thinking function (I know I do), especially when you're younger. I think the INTJ stereotype appeals to that side ourselves: we want to be respected as intellectuals and we have the tenacity of thought to acquire that, but we are first and foremost romantics and artists over hard scholars. Put another way, the professor stereotype, dusty and tweed-clad as it is, appeals to us not because we necessarily want to spend all of our time thinking hard about something (we do, but we approach it differently than a thinker would), but because we want an excuse to wear tweed. Our old world sensibilities give us a strange fascination will seeming old-fashioned or professorial. I've been told on more than a few occasions that I write like a professor, and I see that as an extension of that very drive in myself.



Eluid Sade said:


> I totally forgot about question 9. I'm in an enjoyable situation when I am with like-minded people or when everything is in harmony, everyone is happy, telling their experiences, from which you can learn a lot. When I am with like-minded people I start to show my full inner self. The line separating my inner world and the outer one starts to disappear. I start letting all of my thoughts outside of me. I don't fear being told that I am weird or things like that. But even at these kind of situations I don't show all of myself. I think there are some things that I and only I should know (like everyone else I guess).
> The second situation happens when I am with persons who I'm close to. I start to neglect my analytical side, and I become really social. I can speak about down to earth things much more easily. I really value happiness around me. That's what makes me neglect other things in my life.


Seems like an introvert with feeling to me. INFJs can be rather guarded about their emotional lives, but find that they open up more easily around their friends or family or others close to them. It can seem rather Fi on the surface (and, well, it is), but you're taking a more Fe approach to that issue, opening up when others are happy or in harmony with one another. I still peg you as INFJ.



Eluid Sade said:


> And thank you very much for your time and your in depth analysis (like always ).


As always, no problem.  I'm glad you find my input valuable.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

KalimofDaybreak said:


> Well, as I said, I think you're my clone. I got the same image when you described it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your blood type? Maybe we really are clones XD


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> What's your blood type? Maybe we really are clones XD


It's listed in their avatar description.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Vespera said:


> That's pretty consistent with INFJ. I suggest reading about your types here
> 
> https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/type-descriptions
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm sure now that I am 4w5, 5w4 and 9w1 but I'm not sure about the order. Any advice?


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Doctor Doom said:


> It's listed in their avatar description.


Where exactly? I can't find it.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> Where exactly? I can't find it.


Right between their username and their picture.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Doctor Doom said:


> Right between their username and their picture.


But that's MBTI type. I'm asking the blood type.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> But that's MBTI type. I'm asking the blood type.


Doh! I had no idea. Whoops.
:tongue:


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Doctor Doom said:


> Doh! I had no idea. Whoops.
> :tongue:


Are you sure you're an ISFP? Your Se seems really low, you didn't notice the word blood (people who take stereotypes too seriously :tongue: )


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> Are you sure you're an ISFP? Your Se seems really low, you didn't notice the word blood (people who take stereotypes too seriously :tongue: )


Hey, I know an ESFP that overlooks sensory details frequently. Don't be so quick to jump to any conclusions.
Also, I could have sworn the word "blood" wasn't there before.


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

Eluid Sade said:


> What's your blood type? Maybe we really are clones XD


I actually don't know. AB or O- run in the family.


----------

